# World Tai Chi & Qigong Day in Honolulu



## Chris Li (Apr 25, 2012)

Saturday April 28th 2012: The 3rd Annual Martial Arts/Tai Chi &  Qigong Festival Celebrating the World Tai Chi & Qigong Day

http://taichi.giving.officelive.com/default.aspx

Also, a reminder - Master Sam FS Chin will be back in Honolulu next month, May 26th and 27th. See

http://iliqchuanhawaii.webs.com/

or

https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Liq-Ch ... 2517540969

Best,

Chris


----------

